
The battle for the soul of the internet has well and truly begun UK - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/internet-freedom-2017-jonathan-luff
======
PokeAcer
We already have Snoopers Charter, aswell as High Court-blocked websites. She's
probably going to demand a UK Cert Authority that they can use for "securing"
and then someone will find out the CA.

------
PokeAcer
The issue is Theresa May doesn't understand the Internet and outlawing
encryption or similar would be idiocy.

